# pellets



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

i have a green terror, an oscar, a firemouth, 2 silver dollars, 2 loaches, and an albino marble sailfin pleco in a 50 gal tank. anyway, i was wondering if hikari cichlid gold pellets will provide a good enough diet to keep them from ever getting "hole in the head" disease when they get older? (they are babies right now)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya they should be fine. but once in a while, it doesnt have to be ever day or anything like that, throw in some eatrhowms, krill, or even some peices of fish for some variety for the cichlids. also remeber that the main reason for HITH is dirty water, so make sure that it stays perfect or near perfect









also im sure you know this, but, you are gonne need a 125g+ for those guys once they get older


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

ive got a biowheel 330 on there, it stays pretty clean. they are all going into my 100 gallon tank in january, when i move the piraya to a brand new 240 long









all the fish are between 1" and 2" long right now, except the pleco is about 6 inches, and the gt is about 5 1/2"


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

took your advice, just ordered an AC 500 off of bigals to add to the tank.

hith = bad

and it was only like $38


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The pleco needs wafers


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> The pleco needs wafers












no kidding?

and the loaches need shrimp pellets, yes i know that too, and the crayfish also eats shrimp pellets.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I use hikari gold, my fish love it, and I have never actually fed my pl*co, he just eats leftovers :laugh: except for shrimp, he loves shrimp


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

ymajere said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > The pleco needs wafers
> ...


 Not everyone knows that dude, chill


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Lonald said:


> I use hikari gold, my fish love it, and I have never actually fed my pl*co, he just eats leftovers :laugh: except for shrimp, he loves shrimp


 same here









my pleco loves hikari gold


----------

